# magnesium citrate in addition to Nulytely?



## lisi (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm trying to figure out if I need to take a 10-once bottle of magnesium citrate before I drink a gallon jug of Nulytely. This is what my doctor prescribed as preparation for the dreaded colonoscopy, but it seems to me, from what I understand, that most people get ONLY Nulytely. Can someone enlighten me? Does drinking the Nulytely give you horrible cramps, along with the diarrhea? Are any of the other preps (Phospho Soda and/or Dulcolax) more or less likely to produce the painful variety of diarrhea? I am terrified of painful diarrhea, not to mention the whole thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Talk about over kill!!! Mag citrate in addition to that nasty gunk? The Dulcolax prep is the way to go...just six tablets spaced out over 18 hours..no cramps..no nasty tasting gunk. Check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

I guess we are all different and just have to learn by trial and error as neither the Lytely products, the PhosphoSoda nor the Magnesium Citrate give me cramping when cleansing. But Dulcolax gives me cramping. Even just one Dulcolax gives me cramps.Definitely, you've been scripted an overkill!!!! Once you are running "clear" and this is usually considerably before you finish all the Lytely product, you're "ready" for the scope. It doesn't hurt to have a Fleets enema handy (non-script) just as an "in case" you aren't running clear when finishing any prep.Not sure exactly what you mean by painful diarrhea. The burning from the bile salts? Use baby wipes in stead of toilet paper. Some vasoline or Preparation H to avoid or soothe any "burned" skin around the anus. Even sitz baths after each movement.If you mean internal rectal pain, that may be the diseased area itself being irriated by the bile salts passing thru and I don't know there is any help for that.If you mean cramping w/the diarrhea ... I don't know. These preps are all formulated to stimulate the bowel to empty itself.


----------



## lisi (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank you for your responses. I think I will just use the Nulytely (sp?) and forget the magnesium citrate and just hope for the best. Does that seem unwise or irresponsible to anyone? I don't want to even try to talk to my doctor about it--I even find it extremely upsetting to just talk to his receptionist! And I like Marty (below) am completely terrified of the procedure--every aspect of it. Will I be in pain, will the anesthetic make me feel really creepy, will the nurse, doctor, etc. be mean or even just curt, will they find something awful and this will be just the beginning of an even more unedurable hell (worse even than 10 years of IBS), will my symptoms (mostly C and bloating) be made worse by the procedure, etc. etc. etc. Like Marty some encouraging words would make a big difference. Thanks.


----------

